# Air Fresheners



## mossystate (Oct 1, 2008)

Just ran into this. I know people who use these things, every day.




http://health.msn.com/health-topics/cancer/articlepage.aspx?cp-documentid=100216588&GT1=31024


----------



## imfree (Oct 1, 2008)

I live with a person who uses "air fresheners" heavily
and I'm on oxygen!


----------



## bexy (Oct 1, 2008)

Apparently they cause depression too, particularly post natal...and make for sicker babies.

I stopped using air fresheners a while ago and burn oils instead now...I used to be a total aerosol addict as I was convinced I could smell cat all over my house (I have 2 cats lol)..

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/health/article-322521/Air-fresheners-harm-mother-baby.html


----------



## Frankie (Oct 1, 2008)

bexylicious said:


> I used to be a total aerosol addict as I was convinced I could smell cat all over my house (I have 2 cats lol)..



I've stopped using air fresheners of all kinds because they irritate my cat's delicate nose holes. And the irony is, he often is the cause of the desire to freshen the air.


----------



## cute_obese_girl (Oct 1, 2008)

I stopped using them too. I go natural now. Buy cinnamon sticks and cloves at Costco. Put a few in a small saucepot with water. Put on the stove on simmer for 20 minutes or so and your house will smell good all day. Do it before company is scheduled to arrive, or whenever you want for yourself. It smells yummy!


----------



## Shosh (Oct 1, 2008)

I do not use any air fresheners, I burn essential oils.

I do not use any heavy chemical cleaners either as I believe they are toxic when exposed to humans.

I already have damage to my nervous system, so none of these products get through the front door of my home.

I would urge others to toss all of these type products, and to look for natural alternatives.


----------



## Waxwing (Oct 4, 2008)

Susannah said:


> I would urge others to toss all of these type products, and to look for natural alternatives.



*Absolutely*. I'm baffled at the prevalence of air fresheners and things. How about just, you know, cleaning up or opening a window? And I get that having a nice smell sprayed around the room is a fun thing, but we're already exposed to SO many toxins...what sense does it make to fill our homes with even more? Things that seem perfectly innocuous now...god knows what might be discovered in 30 years. Maybe huffing Febreze isn't so great for you. 

There's a commercial for Clorox Everyday Spray (or something like that), and it says, "can use it on food! safe as soap and water!"...well then USE SOAP AND WATER! Good god what is the world coming to when we, for fun, SPRAY BLEACH SOLUTION on our fruit!? *takes deep breath and calms down*

I've found that now that I use natural alternatives I'm sort of addicted to the "cleaner" clean they make. I have a wonderful all-purpose antimicrobial cleanser which is made out of limes, and I love that scent-- and I love knowing it's safe. It's not as lingering as Glade and doesn't smell like a pie (every 3, 6, or 9 minutes!), but it's nice and I know that it's not harming me, the globe, or my pets. 

Come to think of it...it does kind of smell like a margarita.


----------



## Tracyarts (Oct 4, 2008)

Here is what I do instead of using air freshener in the house: I take an empty spray bottle (mine is 12 ounces), fill it 3/4 full of purified water, add 20 drops of lavender essential oil, 10 drops of lemon essential oil, and about a half a shot glass worth of Everclear. You really don't have to put any alcohol in it, but I was told grain alcohol helps break up the essential oils to diffuse them into the water when you shake it up. And you don't have to use lemon either, I think it really complements the lavender nicely and makes the fragrance a little more clean and fresh. I just shake it up and walk around the house, misting it up in the air. It really leaves the air nice and fresh, the essential oils are very pleasant smelling, and it's mildly antiseptic. I'll lightly spray the sheets with it when I make the bed, and give the inside of my car a couple spritzes now and then as well. 

Tracy


----------



## MsGreenLantern (Oct 4, 2008)

This isn't surprising at all. As a committed pet Rat lover, I know all the risks and hazards of air-born products. Air fresheners, perfumes, body sprays, and wax candles can all effect lung function in small animals, babies, and eventually people. It's all carried from air to lung of any who breath it. I only use soy candles, and I avoid all air fresheners. I don't even use perfumes and such in the same room with my pets.

I will however send this link to my room mate who uses them obsessively and already has asthma.


----------



## Shosh (Oct 5, 2008)

My sister suggested Citronella spray instead of bug spray. I need something to get rid of bugs, but I just cannot use that toxic bug spray.


----------



## 1300 Class (Oct 6, 2008)

Alot of air fresheners cause me the equivelent of like really bad hay-fever. Annoying and bad especially in people's cars that have them.. grrr.


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (Oct 14, 2008)

cute_obese_girl said:


> I stopped using them too. I go natural now. Buy cinnamon sticks and cloves at Costco. Put a few in a small saucepot with water. Put on the stove on simmer for 20 minutes or so and your house will smell good all day. Do it before company is scheduled to arrive, or whenever you want for yourself. It smells yummy!



COG - I do the same thing, have slow cooked cinnamon sticks for years, LOVE LOVE LOVE that smell!!!


----------

